# Some of my recent work.



## David A Sercel (Oct 1, 2005)

I havent taken many photos lately (havent gotten out much), and havent been here that much either (just started college, so Im pretty busy), but here are some of the things Ive been up to. 

I just finished this sculpture of a Great Blue Heron. It is life sized, sculpted from wood and metal, and then painted with acrylics. 

















And some miniature paintings Ive been doing lately. They all measure 1.5 by 2 inches and were done with watercolors. 
















David


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 2, 2005)

dang, dude! you've definitely got some amazing talent there.  do you sell those sculptures regularly? man...life sized...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 2, 2005)

YOU did this sculpture? Well. *WOW!*
And your paintings... sweet work. 
I hope you will enjoy college, but I must say it is good to see you up here again for a change!


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, great job David.  I love herons, and that sculpture is amazing.  Love the paintings too.  Neat idea making them so small.


----------



## David A Sercel (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. 



			
				thebeginning said:
			
		

> do you sell those sculptures regularly?


Not as Regularly as I would like  . At a good show (I do 8-10 a year) I usually sell one to three of the large pieces, and a lot of smaller items. 

David


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 3, 2005)

I love herons   I grew up next to a pond & every morning one would keep me company at the bus stop.  Later in life, my mom worked at a Metro Park in Ohio, so I still go to see them all the time.  Yours is so detailed & vibrant, wonderful job.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 5, 2005)

You are quite talented David!  : )


----------



## danny (Oct 9, 2005)

Beautiful work, David!


----------



## David A Sercel (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you. 

David


----------



## mygrain (Oct 9, 2005)

Very impressive D! Please post more.


----------

